#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Email do HOTMAIL

## cael

Migrei do Windows XP, e instalei o MDK9.2 / KDE, e adotei o Mozzila -email como leitor de emails, já configurei todas as contas, exceto a do hotmail, pois a mesma não tem pop3 nem smtp.

Alguem sabe como faço para configurar? e qual o http ????

valew

Cael :lol:

----------


## brunomarcelo

email http no cliente de email é coisa da M$...

alem de ser mais lento e mais complicado de mexer do que as contas pop/imap... é exclusivo pra clientes windows....

dica: usa o email da POP.com.br (é gratis, tem 50mb de espaço, controle de spam e ainda por cima é gratis...)

----------


## A-Marcio

O Hotmail e como a maioria das coisas da microsoft te obrigar a usar o Windows................

Tive um caso aqui na empresa que eu queria usar o Hotmail no netscap e mandei um e-mail para o suporte e fui informado que a P do Hotmail so funciona com o Outlook que vem com os Windows.... No meu caso a soluçao foi instlar o messenger e pegar os e-mail por ali.....
Agora nao sei se os messenger para Linux tem esta opçao. 

Obs: A dica do Bruno e 10 passei a usar o POP depois que perdi todos meus e-mail e contatos quando sai de ferias e fui para o Interior e fiquei uns 40 dias sem verificar os e0mail...... Nao recomendo esta porcaria para ninguem

A Marcio

----------

Ola,
Acredito que esse tutorial poderá ajuda-lo:


http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos...php?codigo=510


[ ]´s
Augusto Y.

----------


## Pombalonga

Kara,
O hotwayd eh uma boa idehia, mas naum funciona. Ao menos s duas versões q jah baixei e instalei naum funcionaraum.
Tem lah, na pahgina do projeto uns links p/ outros projetos semelhantes, mas nunca chegei a tentar instalar nenhum.
Resumindo: Jah o instalei duas vezes, com duas versoes diferentes, cheguei ateh a instalar o xinetd aki no slack jah que ele soh vem c/ o inetd e naum tava funcionando, mas naum adiantou: toda vez que eu mando abrir o sistema diz que o prgrama respondeu ']', isso mesmo, ele responde para o sistema um fecha aspas e sai, qd eu abro por telnet consigo ver o console do daemon e tudo, consigo por alguns comandos mas a resposta q ele dah p/ os clientes de email eh a mesma.
Abre a pahgina do projeto e tenta, mas c naum funcionar vê na mesma pahgina quais saum as alternativas.
E c funcionar, pelo amor de deus, posta de novo que eu vô kerer teu email p/ tentar aki denovo.

----------

